# Merry Christmas From ControlBooth.com



## dvsDave (Dec 25, 2003)

</img>Wishing a Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays from everyone here at ControlBooth.com!!

May you get everything you asked for (within reason... cause I don't think Santa has room for a Emphasis, or a MAC 2000)


----------



## MistressRach (Dec 25, 2003)

my tree was really missing something this morning.

but aside from that, I had a pretty good christmas and I hope everyone else did too!!


----------



## MistressRach (Dec 25, 2003)

PS Is that mistletoe I see???????? :wink:


----------



## dvsDave (Dec 25, 2003)

I was feeling festive this morning and I thought up the idea for it over breakfast!!


----------

